# Forts of Rajasthan, India



## JWW427 (Jan 29, 2021)

An amazing HD film of Indian old world high culture.
Let your mind wander, relax, then think.
Enjoy.


"Six amazing hill forts in Rajasthan, India. Amber Fort, Jaipur (0:00), Chittor Fort, Ghittorgarh (1:54), Jaisalmer Fort (3:29), Kumbhalgarh Fort (4:59), Junagarh Fort, Bikaner (6:30), Mehrangarh Fort, Jodhpur (8:22). Some of these forts have been designated UNESCO World Heritage Site."



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zwUZTv95cw_


----------



## Citezenship (Jan 30, 2021)

There is a big pit by the side of each of these forts with mountain of copper chisels and stone hammers.

Makes the Portuguese forts that lie on the coasts of this amazing land look like they were built by ammeters not the masters!

The walls that accompany most of these forts are almost as impressive as the structures themselves!


----------



## JWW427 (Jan 30, 2021)

What I noticed is how peaceful and meditative the complexes were. Almost like a Buddhist temple or Ashram for relaxation, study, healing, and spiritual health.
I don't get a vibe for war or defense.
Certainly a luxurious palace though.


----------



## Starman (Jan 31, 2021)

JWW427 said:


> What I noticed is how peaceful and meditative the complexes were. Almost like a Buddhist temple or Ashram for relaxation, study, healing, and spiritual health.
> I don't get a vibe for war or defense.
> Certainly a luxurious palace though.




KORWA - 'walking a sacred path of virtue'.  We can take our clues from this Tibetan word on how people of old behaved in places like this.   Korwa can mean pilgrimage, walking from shrine to shrine, circumambulating a stupa and spinning prayer wheels, or just going for a walk with altruistic thoughts in your head, saying mantras, spinning your own hand held prayer wheel.

Sadly, we westerners have forgotten this way of touching in to the sacred part of daily life.  Tibetans can show you how it's done today. The Indians are good at it too.

All people used to do this, not just Asians.  We have our own western, sacred walk-about traditions, but many of these have disappeared as traditional religious habits have waned.

I found it quite helpful and inspiring over the years to travel in Asia and get schooled in how eastern traditions maintain these traditions.  For me it was living with Tibetans in Nepal and Tibet and participating in their daily lives.  I found it very reassuring how they set up their daily comings and goings in order to pass by the temples and stupas and to stop and give offerings.  They made it a priority.

Many times while doing korwa, spinning prayer wheels, circumambulating a large stupa and saying mantra in the company of lots of people doing the same thing, I would get spun out in happiness.  This happened in a big way for me in Lhasa, the first time I went to the Johkang and walked around the central temple, spinning the prayer wheels.  There were hordes of people doing the same thing.  I got caught up in the excitement and the energy circulating around me. It felt so ancient, so soothing.  I felt as if I was participating in a timeless event.  I might have been living 1,000 years ago. Something popped for me, I felt so grateful.

This kind of thing is what I feel was going on in an earlier civilization, in the West. People were in touch with their higher natures and they built places and landscapes that helped inspire them further.  We only see a fragment of it today in some of the Asian traditions still remaining.

I think our traditions were quite grand, many times more intense compared to what we see remaining in the East.  Just take a look at the layout of the Versailles gardens and other geometric urban landscapes of old.  These people were walking around with their heads in the clouds.

We have taken a great spiritual fall from these older times and we can scarcely imagine what it was once like.  Our ancestors had built an incredible civilization to the glory of god the creator and celebrated the miracles of our existence on a daily basis.  Satan was nowhere to be found.

Now look at us, deep into satanic, luciferian times in an overthrown world.  What happened to us???

All I can say is grab as much beauty and harmony from the world around you and reflect it as much as you can in the things that you create and share with others. It just takes people to care enough to excel in creating a beautiful, spiritual based environment.  It's what people of old did naturally.

Photo below from our Kauai temple:








Here's a couple video montages I made nine years ago, recording the building of the stupa on Kauai.  The project started in 2006 and the consecration was in 2009.

The first video shows the construction of the main stupa from the very beginning, in the middle of my residential development:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XrpQ9dCcugU_


Second video are a couple of ceremonies along the way in building out the stupa complex, led by my teacher, Lama Karma Rinchen of Honolulu.  He's still around at age 85!


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zl_3RcZ9G1s_

I am the guy in the second video screen capture, with Lama Rinchen


----------



## HollyHoly (Feb 1, 2021)

the thing I find the most interesting is it seems anything built in India lasts forever no one comes and burns it down or bombs the crap out of it  and it doesn't crumble to dust it just stays there.. there are temples in India that are thousands and thousands of  of years old  full of treasure no less ... I wonder why when all the rest of the nations of the Earths precious sites of antiquity are vanished or lie in nearly unrecognizable ruins, this seems odd somehow it's something I ponder occasionally.


----------

